# gn



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

hey thanks for reading this before, i'm taking it down now though, peace


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't know if it made sense, but it was an interesting story.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You have certainly had an interesting time and worked out a lot of stuff, maybe too much, for me anyway the more I know and try to understand the more confusing everything gets. Also I cant believe you blew the theory of Back to the Future out of the water, I mean I grew up on those films man, now they are ruined :lol:


----------

